# Denon 4311 reciever video issues...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have suddenly encountered a video issue with my Denon 4311 receiver. Each time I power up my home theater system, all I get is blue screen through my projector. There is no video. 

I can actually fix the problem by unplugging the power to the receiver, but as soon as I power down normally and power back up, I lose video.

When I do not have video, if I simply power off the receiver (not unplug it) the video will pass through, but when I power the receiver back on, the video goes away. The only way I can get the video is to manually unplug the receiver and plug it back it, as if it needs some sort of resetting.

I thought I would check here before I contact Denon to see if perhaps I accidentally hit a button in the menu somewhere I was not suppose to. I don't think I did, but I have been fiddling in the menu lately to setup my Phono input, so maybe I did. I can't seem to find anything and I don't use any video processing in the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie, try running as short a length of HDMI cable as you can temporarily do. I am thinking it may be a Handshake issue caused by to long a cable run.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Both HDMI cables from the OPPO BD-93 and the satellite receiver are 1 meter cables... the shortest I have. I have already tried swapping those out with no luck. I did plug my HDMI from my projector to each source and I get video, but it won't pass through the Denon until I unplug it.

I did just recently power it all down and back up and it worked fine. So it seems it may only be an issue if it has been off for a while.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What seems to be an issue is the long cable from the receiver out to the projector. Some receivers seem to struggle with driving a signal more then 25ft.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe that HDMI cable is 25', but either way, I have been using it for several years since I built the home theater and this issue just started about 3-4 days ago. It would seem strange that it just started having an issue driving the signal. It would also seem strange that the BD player and the satellite receiver have no issues at all driving the signal.

You would think these manufacturers would eventually figure out these HDMI issues. It is about enough to make me wanna run component cables and be done with the issues and/or potential issues.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, it can be really frustrating. If I dont turn on my projector within about 10seconds of everything else (sometimes the projector misses the harmony signal) My Onkyo wont send video over HDMI either.
Did the Denon have a recent firmware update that could contribute to this?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... I haven't done any updates to it at all. Maybe I should see if there is available.

EDIT: No updates for this model.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonnie,
I did not realize you switched out to the 4311. Video Issues have been quite rare. There have/are complaints for those trying to run their Mains set to Large and the Subwoofer. (Double Bass) I will look into this more. I agree that if the AVR was working fine with that long of an HDMI Cable, something seems amiss.
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Have you tried switching between different sources? Used to work for me until I replaced the Onkyo. Im with tony, sounds like a handshake issue to me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I tried everything, but the only solution was unplugging the receiver from the power outlet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for an experiment do you have a HDMI cable long enough to run from the receiver to the projector free air? I wonder if the problem will go away.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... too expensive to keep lying around. However, considering the age on this one, it might be that I order another one.

I changed a few of the Auto settings to HDMI and will see if that helps next time around, which will probably be tomorrow.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While Handshaking certainly is the most common and obvious culprit to me as well, I still cannot get past the fact that the 25ft HDMI Cable worked fine I am guessing with the Onkyo prior and the Denon until all of a sudden. An HDMI Amplifier could possibly prove out if it is Handshaking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I turned it on a little while ago and it turned on fine. I think it was merely my fault when I went in and changed some of the HDMI settings that I did not mean to change. I think I thought it would not hurt anything, but for whatever reasons my settings were not consistent. Setting them back as they were supposed to be or as they were originally seems to have taken care of the problem.

I figured it almost had to be that since I had no issues with my Onkyo 876 or 906, NAD T785, Emotiva UMC-1 or the Denon 4311 up until I fiddled with the settings.


----------

